# Hdd Led doesnt light up on my new Cooler Master CM 690



## Biddlyboobaa (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi people, i know this isnt exactly a case mod problem, but i didnt know where else to put it  basically, I just built my first computer, and it all installed fine and everything, vista fully working, but I noticed that my hdd light isnt flashing on my case. now, I have an idea that my motherboard only supports smart something or other hdd light things( thats a technical term) but id like to know whether its something i need to worry about, whether i need to get a replacement motherboard or something. my systems specs are : AMD Phenom x4 2.4ghz, Foxconn A6VMX motherboard, 2 gigs of ram, maxtor diamondmax 120gig sata hdd + a random ide 40gig that i had spare. im using onboard graphics at the mo but im gettin a new graphics card soon 
thanks.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

hdd light is not necessary, just lets you know the hdd is working. The led light may be bad, you can always purchase a new one fairly cheap if you really want a hdd light.


----------



## Biddlyboobaa (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the advice, however i have actually managed to get it working now, as i looked at the manual for the motherboard, and realised i'd plugged the pins in the wrong way up  so i turned t the other way up and it works fine now :grin:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

great to hear, i changed my hdd light to blue to go with my theme, always an option if you do


----------

